# NFTS waiting period



## Calaur (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I have sent out my application to the National Film & TV school in England on may 12th and since then I havent received any answer from them... they just wrote me that they will contact me as soon as a decision will be made and they request that I don't contact them during tha period.
So my question is for those you who already applied to this school: how long did you have to wait until you got an asnwer from the NFTS regarding your application?
thanks


----------



## wildcat534 (Jun 30, 2009)

I got the same email Friday, too, which I thought was strange because NFTS initially said that they would make decisions on interviews within a month after the application deadline, which has now well passed...

But yes, any NFTS students/alums who could provide insight on the waiting period?


----------



## matj (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, 

I also applied for the MA in Directing Fiction and Cinematography. I'd pretty much lost all hope until today I got a call that I had been offered an interview for Cinematography (7th July). I live in South Africa so I will be doing a skype interview. 

Last year I was offered an interview for Directing Fiction, flew all the way to London and ultimately was not offered a place. So I guess the interview stage is only a small step in the gigantic hurdle that is getting into the NFTS. Also last year I was offered an interview on the 26th of June for the 14th of July. So I'm really not sure what the timeline is for the NFTS, I think it varies by department.

Best of luck...


----------



## Calaur (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey... still no answer should I interpret it as a "no"?wildcat have you head of anything?


----------



## wildcat534 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Calaur,

sorry for the delayed response. The internet at my apartment has been down for 2 weeks.  I got an email from the school July 9 and I'm interviewing tomorrow.  Did you end up hearing anything. Best of luck!


----------

